# pyroluria and other biochemical causes of anxiety



## sparkationsgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi there,

Over the past year, I've been taking supplements recommended for a condition I found out about called pyroluria. This is a genetically determined metabolic error regarding hemoglobin synthesis. It robs the body of zinc and b6, and as a result, it causes anxiety symptoms. B6 and Zinc are crucial to certain brain functions. They both promote the synthesis of GABA, the calming neurotransmitter in the brain. Anyhow, I have been improving a lot.

There are a lot of other reasons for anxiety, such as hypoglycemica, heavy metal toxicity, etc. Here is a link that gives a brief overview of biochemical causes of anxiety.

http://www.healthrecovery.com/HRC_2006/Depression_06/D_Hide_In_Closet.htm


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

Interesting, i've heard of pyroluria before but it does not seem to be in mainstream medicine.
Hypoglycemia can definitely cause panic attacks and anxiety, i am diabetic and I know what hypoglycemia is like (very similar to panic attacks), in fact i would say to anyone having panic attacks to try eating something small, like a apple or something and see if that helps.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow profound stuff, thanks


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

citizenerased1987 said:


> Interesting, i've heard of pyroluria before but it does not seem to be in mainstream medicine.
> Hypoglycemia can definitely cause panic attacks and anxiety, i am diabetic and I know what hypoglycemia is like (very similar to panic attacks), in fact i would say to anyone having panic attacks to try eating something small, like a apple or something and see if that helps.


hehe, just re read my post and it sounds stupid, I dont mean eat something and you will be fine.

I have had awful panic attacks that had nothing to do with hypoglycemia but I am just saying it might be the cause for some.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Wheter or not you have pyroluria, high doses of b6 and zinc will likely make you feel better because those substances are involved in neurotransmitter synthesis.


----------



## bruno2006 (Jul 21, 2011)

I went to the Pfeiffer treatment center in Chicago because I feel like over the years the antidepressants have made my condition and overall health worse. The found that I had low zinc levels, low vitamin D and diagnosed me with pyrolle disorder. I have been taking a compounded formula that I get from their pharmacy and it seems to be helping although sometimes i still feel bad.


----------



## Harry777 (Aug 26, 2012)

I also take supplements for Pyroluria and they have really improved the quality of my life...immensely. Before I started taking them I suffered from a wide range of symptoms, specific supplements make them all go away. I blog about pyroluria at www.pyrolurialife.com


----------

